# Changing the icons in the app drawer?



## Winston O'Boogie (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone knows of an app which can change the icons in the app drawer? I've tried many apps but all they do is change the home screen icons. Any help on how to do this would be very much appreciated. 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## superatrain (Jun 23, 2012)

This function may be possible by switching to a different launcher, but I do not know which launcher would be capable of doing this. Usually the images in the drawer are read directly from the apk, and the apps which change the icons on the home screen can get around this by making a widget with the specified icon, which points to the application.

If there are only a few applications you want changed, it is possible to change them the hard way, by extracting the apk, changing the icon in the "/res/drawable-?dpi" folder, and then installing the new application by hand. (It will no longer be signed, so you will have to go to allow this in Settings > Applications > Unknown sources)


----------



## Winston O'Boogie (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't think any launchers are capable of changing app drawer icons. Looks like I may have to do it the hard way 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## illuminatic (Jun 23, 2012)

*m also waiting*

m also waiting for such app


----------



## kishankpadiyar (Jun 23, 2012)

Winston O'Boogie said:


> I don't think any launchers are capable of changing app drawer icons. Looks like I may have to do it the hard way
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You can use go launcher which has option to change icons.. All U need is an icon pack..

Sent from my fingers to your face using xda premium.!


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jun 23, 2012)

Launcher pro can change app drawer icons,as can adw launcher. Just get an icon pack...or better still, make one. It's easier with launcher pro. 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## Winston O'Boogie (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm using adw launcher and it can't change the icons. I have a really cool icon pack, and it changes the icons... but not all of them.. so everything doesn't match. On adw you can't manually change the icons of an individual app. I'll give launcher pro a go 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jun 24, 2012)

Winston O'Boogie said:


> I'm using adw launcher and it can't change the icons. I have a really cool icon pack, and it changes the icons... but not all of them.. so everything doesn't match. On adw you can't manually change the icons of an individual app. I'll give launcher pro a go
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Best of luck,get back to us with how it goes.

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ajinx999 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Try LiveHome*



Winston O'Boogie said:


> Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone knows of an app which can change the icons in the app drawer? I've tried many apps but all they do is change the home screen icons. Any help on how to do this would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Try LiveHome. With this launcher, you can manually change the icon and also label name of any app in appdrawer.


----------



## Winston O'Boogie (Jul 5, 2012)

Cheers man. It won't recognise my icon pack though, but still, it's the first launcher I've seen that can change the app drawer icons 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## gdownloads (Aug 11, 2012)

*Going to try it now*

Thanks ALOT. Ive been looking for a few days to find a way to change labels in the app drawer. I could find ways to password lock certain ones, but nothing to change the labels. I finally posted in 2 forums last night, asking if anyone knew ANYway to, but still no answers at 1 &was told that only thing possible is there are some apps that change icons &let u change labels on Home screens only, at the other. I'm gonna try this right now. Thanks ALOT!!!


----------



## sbkjuggalo (Nov 5, 2012)

gdownloads said:


> Thanks ALOT. Ive been looking for a few days to find a way to change labels in the app drawer. I could find ways to password lock certain ones, but nothing to change the labels. I finally posted in 2 forums last night, asking if anyone knew ANYway to, but still no answers at 1 &was told that only thing possible is there are some apps that change icons &let u change labels on Home screens only, at the other. I'm gonna try this right now. Thanks ALOT!!!

Click to collapse



hey for anyone wanting to know sslauncer allows for u to change app icons and labels in app drawer


----------



## Corndude (Nov 8, 2012)

..........


----------



## spizzak (Nov 11, 2012)

I installed apex launcher and that applied its icon pack to my app drawer. Now any app with the same name has the same icon... any way to change this?


----------



## iamsuperbash (Nov 11, 2012)

Can it? Without using a Launcher?


----------



## robollama (Jan 5, 2013)

Wrong topic


----------



## mrichiem (Jan 5, 2013)

i'm using holo laucher and it can change the icons in the app drawer, desktop, and folders. just long press on the icon to edit it and you can choose icons from market downloadable theme packs or even use gallery pics :beer:

sent from my GT-S5300 on Explode


----------



## careenprokop85 (Feb 16, 2013)

its not an app for ur phone but heres a program on th computer that might change the icons for ya.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=890876


----------



## Dr0idG00di3 (Apr 22, 2013)

mrichiem said:


> i'm using holo laucher and it can change the icons in the app drawer, desktop, and folders. just long press on the icon to edit it and you can choose icons from market downloadable theme packs or even use gallery pics :beer:
> 
> sent from my GT-S5300 on Explode

Click to collapse



When i press long a Icon in the Drawer this comes direct on my Desktop, no Options , the Options are only at the Desktop!
Why ??


----------



## Hopper8 (May 12, 2013)

Nova launcher just got an update, now to change an app drawer icon (to a picture from gallery and hence a uzip, or from an apk) long press on the app icon in the draw. Drag it to the edit symbol. Click the app icon in the edit popup. Choose icon as desired! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Winston O'Boogie (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone knows of an app which can change the icons in the app drawer? I've tried many apps but all they do is change the home screen icons. Any help on how to do this would be very much appreciated. 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## IcyDevil_ (May 12, 2013)

Stock launchers don't usually offer an option to change the icons. If you cannot find the option then use custom launchers(Nova, Apex, HOlo etc)


----------



## dn_evil (May 12, 2013)

you can use adw, apex, nova launcher to change icon


----------



## faslane (Jun 12, 2014)

Does anyone know of a way to change the actual APP drawer icon? Maybe manually by digging into the framework or something? I use GNL for my launcher and want to keep it so I just want to edit the icon manually without using Apex, Nova etc. there must be a way no?

Thanks
Fas

---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------




superatrain said:


> This function may be possible by switching to a different launcher, but I do not know which launcher would be capable of doing this. Usually the images in the drawer are read directly from the apk, and the apps which change the icons on the home screen can get around this by making a widget with the specified icon, which points to the application.
> 
> If there are only a few applications you want changed, it is possible to change them the hard way, by extracting the apk, changing the icon in the "/res/drawable-?dpi" folder, and then installing the new application by hand. (It will no longer be signed, so you will have to go to allow this in Settings > Applications > Unknown sources)

Click to collapse



Is there a way to do this for the actual App drawer icon? I want to use a custom one without changing my launcher I use GNL. I use icon packs through Xgels just fine but want to manually change the app drawer icon from the little squares to a custom graphic (icon) I made.

TIA

Fas


----------



## faslane (Jun 13, 2014)

IcyDevil_ said:


> Stock launchers don't usually offer an option to change the icons. If you cannot find the option then use custom launchers(Nova, Apex, HOlo etc)

Click to collapse



Yeah I know but the stock icon must be stored somewhere. I want to do it manually. Not by switching to a custom launcher because I like the Google now launcher with xgels mod.
Any ideas where it might be stored?

Thanks +1


Found it. Edit the Google search app. Not the launcher app. Worked perfectly.


----------



## hemant98 (Jul 7, 2016)

Try kk launcher simply the best


----------



## theozzlives (Apr 19, 2018)

Wow. ADW ex is newer that the other launchers made by them yet can't customize the place where most icons live. It I'd bragged about being the most customizable. The Dev is really going backwards. The only one I liked was Launcher One for an old device. If anyone figures it out hallar st me. I'm done with this Dev until then.

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------

Wow. ADW LaunCher EX is newer that the other launchers made by them yet can't customize the place where most icons live. It is bragged about being the most customizable. The Dev is really going backwards. The only one I liked was ADW Launcher One for an old device. You cant just try it and find out, you have to buy the thing up front. Then find this out? If anyone figures it out hallar at me. I'm done with this Dev until then.


----------

